# Arrived yesterday



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Riveting material to read before bed!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

That will put you to sleep quicker than Ambien


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The first of my own, and not just access to.

I was in charge of PUBs for my ordanance in my shop, so I understand how these types of books work. But in all honesty they seem to be quite the opposite of those "choose your own adventure" books I use to read as a kid. You have to look at 2-? sections just to get a clear and concise answer.

Not complaining, code is there for a reason.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Found my 1st one..









Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

That's cool. I still have that one also.


Here's my first one


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Newest ones from Illinois will not have a date on them. The small version you can get in a small three ring binder. That way they only have to update individual pages. This one is about 2" thick and is the version with the accessibility images and backflow bulletins included. Also has the "turbo tabs" to help with quickly finding sections.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I have that some where... and in those books, stated die electric unions are recommended. . Which means you don't have to install them.. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This is my first personally owned one. My next to buy is the addendum which is about twice the size of the 2015 which we just put in play.


----------

